# Looking for Livery Yards in Berkshie??!!??



## Angeline (4 December 2013)

Hi,

I am interested in recommended livery yards in Berkshire around the Pangbourne, Upper Basildon, Tidmarsh, Theale, Tilehurst, Beenham Areas. Would also be interested in Private yards for rent


----------



## jenni999 (4 December 2013)

What are you looking for?  DIY/assisted/part/full?  What facilities do you need?


----------



## Angeline (4 December 2013)

DIY or DIY assisted so no need to go up in the morning to turn out. Will need post and rail field, Flood lit school and ideally good hacking


----------



## mrogers (4 December 2013)

Little johns farm, reading is lovely, not post and rail fencing but great grazing, 3 arenas and local to everything. Also Hall Place, I can give you a number for little johns but you should find hall place on the net


----------



## Angeline (5 December 2013)

Thank you mrrogers but unfortunately i do need post and rail and I don't think Little Johns or Hall Place is right for me


----------



## jenni999 (5 December 2013)

Cullinghood is good but pricey, although you do have very good facilities and the fencing is p&r.  It's a big busy yard so doesn't suit all.   Tidmarsh Stud is cheaper but not good hacking as you need to go on fast country lanes to get anywhere.   People are not that friendly though (my personal opinion).    Hailey Weston runs a small part livery yard in Bucklebury which a few of my friends are at and are very happy.


----------



## Angeline (5 December 2013)

Hi Jenni, can you pass me over the details of Hailey Weston please


----------



## jenni999 (6 December 2013)

Currently only have her on FB.  Have messaged and asked for contact details so will PM you with those when I get them.


----------

